# how long does it tank for new plants to become established?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can trim whenever you feel like, really. If the plants grow too thick, they will shade out the lower parts and may float free.

Is this your 55g aquarium with 4x55W T5HO?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd wait a week or so for the roots to ground themselves that way if you're like me you don't accidently do a partially snip and move your scissors up and somehow take the whole plant up with you lol xD 

-__-;;;;


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

With that setup, once everything gets settled, you're going to be asking: How long can I wait before I trim?, in about a month. Everything should begin growing like crazy if you dose properly and can keep your CO2 levels constant.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

yes darkblade it is. but after reading the answers to my other q's..iv reduced the light to 2x55w t5ho( they really dont seem that bright...its the cheap odyssea fixture that they sell on aquatraders..thats y i figured i needed 4 bulbs and not 2)..anyway..i reduced it to 2 and my wc day is tomorrow..so we'll see about the algae..its def hair algae thought




Darkblade48 said:


> You can trim whenever you feel like, really. If the plants grow too thick, they will shade out the lower parts and may float free.
> 
> Is this your 55g aquarium with 4x55W T5HO?


----------

